# My Little Pony



## Cabinet (Feb 22, 2011)

My Little Pony appreciation thread. Discuss My Little Pony and everything relating to it.

What is your favorite episode? Who is your favorite character? Why do you enjoy it? Are you as stoked as I am for the new episode this Friday?


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 22, 2011)

I wonder what image board you've been hanging around?


----------



## synrgy (Feb 22, 2011)

I just remember dismembering my sister's My Little Pony toys when we were kids. Not my fault the heads came off so easily.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## ArkaneDemon (Feb 22, 2011)

I facepalmed when I read the thread title.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 22, 2011)

What.the.fuck.


----------



## ivancic1al (Feb 22, 2011)

Perhaps?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 22, 2011)

EDIT:

Not worth it.


----------



## Randy (Feb 22, 2011)

As a kid, I used to lick the crotch of the My Little Pony figures I would find lying around the house.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 22, 2011)

^

TFW Randy licks their crotch.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 22, 2011)

Randy said:


> As a kid, I used to lick the crotch of the My Little Pony figures I would find lying around the house.


 Oh my God I'm fucking dying. That was hilarious! I'm giving you rep for this.


----------



## Randy (Feb 22, 2011)

I meant that seriously, BTW. I have no idea why but I loved licking between the legs of those thing as a kid. I was fucking weird.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 22, 2011)

Randy said:


> I meant that seriously, BTW. I have no idea why but I loved licking between the legs of those thing as a kid. I was fucking weird.


Join the club we have leather jackets and cookies.  I'm pretty fucking weird myself.


----------



## Asrial (Feb 23, 2011)

/B/RONIES!

Sadly, the series haven't reached across the ocean as far as I know, as I am curious as hell to watch an episode! It's from the makers of Fosters Home Of Imaginary Friends, one of my ALL TIME FAVE SHOWS! The art style is just pure sex.


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 23, 2011)

Asrial said:


> /B/RONIES!
> 
> Sadly, the series haven't reached across the ocean as far as I know, as I am curious as hell to watch an episode! It's from the makers of Fosters Home Of Imaginary Friends, one of my ALL TIME FAVE SHOWS! The art style is just pure sex.


Brohoof!

Here's a link to every episode currently out on Youtube. It should work for you, as I'm in Germany and it works fine.
YouTube - MAST3RLINKX's Channel

I expect you to watch all episodes and the new one coming out this Friday


----------



## synrgy (Feb 23, 2011)

Asrial said:


> Fosters Home Of Imaginary Friends, one of my ALL TIME FAVE SHOWS!



In COD Black Ops, my player/gun emblem is basically this picture:


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 23, 2011)

Iv'e honestly never seen my little pony. my sis was into sports more than dolls and shows.


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 23, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Iv'e honestly never seen my little pony. my sis was into sports more than dolls and shows.


It's been completely redone. Instead of a 30 minute toy ad it's been transformed into its own show, with unique characters, and an actual storyline.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 23, 2011)

^

Don't forget about Derpy Hooves.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 23, 2011)

CUT LEGS OFF PONY. MY LITTLER PONY.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 24, 2011)

Matthewop said:


> i love it and that's it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note-to-self: Spam bots love ponies. 

Remember that come xmas, guys!


...
we're going to have to buy so many ponies


----------



## Celiak (Feb 24, 2011)

Randy said:


> I meant that seriously, BTW. I have no idea why but I loved licking between the legs of those thing as a kid. I was fucking weird.



 I bet you were a popular one with the girls.


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 24, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> Don't forget about Derpy Hooves.


What about Derpy Hooves?


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 24, 2011)

^

She's so integral to the show. Really, it wouldn't be the same without her.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 24, 2011)

Derpy Hooves [MLP:FiM]


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 24, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> She's so integral to the show. Really, it wouldn't be the same without her.


Indeed, if it wasn't for her Twilight Sparkle may never have believed Pinkie Pie and her twitches in Feeling Pinkie Keen


----------



## JamesM (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Cabinet.


Please keep your 4chan out of my SS.org.


----------



## Dan (Feb 24, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Hey Cabinet.
> 
> 
> Please keep your 4chan out of my SS.org.



+1 This: Unless you find more nude photos of Kat Dennings, then i will allow a thread


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 24, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Hey Cabinet.
> 
> 
> Please keep your 4chan out of my SS.org.


Hey Armada.

This thread has nothing to do with 4chan.
I did not bring 4chan into this thread.

So your request doesn't really affect me

However, there are people in this thread who have made 4chan references, perhaps it would make more sense to address them. Not me.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 24, 2011)

4chan? What does My Little Pony have to do with that train wreck of a website? Confound those cretins I say!!!!


----------



## JamesM (Feb 24, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> Hey Armada.
> 
> This thread has nothing to do with 4chan.
> I did not bring 4chan into this thread.
> ...



Yeah. "Brohoof." 

Alright man. I believe you, I don't see any parallels. My bad. 

As you were.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 24, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Yeah. "Brohoof."



That's how us Bronies talk on Ponychan. 

Ponychan


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 24, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Yeah. "Brohoof."
> 
> Alright man. I believe you, I don't see any parallels. My bad.
> 
> As you were.


I don't really understand. Do you not like it when I discuss things that originated from 4chan? If that's the case I would assume you don't like it when anyone posts memes on here. I really don't get what the problem is.
Even if you don't like 4chan, I'm thinking the board you're thinking of is /b/. Contrary to popular belief, there are boards on 4chan that don't follow the same style as /b/. The community on those boards are usually all around better. For the record, I only check in on 4chan once every few weeks. Just to see what's up with /co/, or see some new desktop gadgets on /wg/. And maybe go to /x/ and watch someone stream a crappy horror film.

Brohoof is a term originating, most likely, from 4chan. But that doesn't mean I visit the board because I watch the show or use terms that derived from there. That's like saying I go to 4chan because I said someone was trolling.

Anyways, I think this thread is getting a bit out of hand. So if you're actually bothered by this you can always just message me or something.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 25, 2011)

I just want to say this:

There is no possible way that you honestly enjoy My Little Pony. 

:twocents:


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 25, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> I just want to say this:
> 
> There is no possible way that you honestly enjoy My Little Pony.
> 
> :twocents:


What's not to enjoy? The show is great. I think the biggest problem people have with it is how childish it is. Obviously most adults don't really want to watch about friendship, love, and ponies.
The show simply uses the names, themes etc as tools. After getting hooked with the 3rd episode, I didn't really care about the names like Twilight Sparkle, Pinkie Pie, Rainbow Dash. I became generally interested in the show. So it's entirely possible to enjoy it, if you give it a chance.

Also, new episode today.
"When Fluttershy volunteers her babysitting services to look after the Cutie Mark Crusaders, she is convinced that the job won't be more than she can handle. However, she quickly discovers that the Crusaders are more than she bargained for. "
This is going to be interesting. Fluttershy is the most humble and shy of all ponies, so her dealing with hyperactive children is going to be a pretty good watch.


----------



## Variant (Feb 25, 2011)

Djent Bear cares not for little ponies.


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my God he's so cute


----------

